# post menopause bleeding



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have not had a period for about 3 1/2 years. I take bioidentical hormones, estrogen and progesterone and have had not one problem with them. No side effects, nothing but good things.I have taken them for about 3 years. So, about 2 weeks ago my breasts start feeling very tender and sore, like I used to feel before my period. Having heachaches too and feeling a little crampy. I thought, OMG, what if I'm pg---I'm 49! I took a pg test and thank God it was negative. Anyway, today I started bleeding. It is so weird cause I havent' bled in so long. Dont know if it's anything to worry about but I'm calling my doctor on Mon. Anybody else had this type of thing happen??


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Tiss,I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the biodentical hormones or not, because I don't know a lot about them. I do think you should call the dr. though. I don't think it's anything serious, but when you bleed after being in menopause for awhile, it should be checked.You aren't taking any kind of blood thinners are you ? Jeanne


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Tiss:I would definitely call the doctor ASAP. Hopefully, it's nothing to worry about but it needs to be checked. Good luck.Take care.Renee'


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the responses. I am going today for an endometrial biopsy. Not looking forward to it but gotta get it done. I'll let you all know. Again, thanks. Tiss


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Tiss,Any news on the biopsy results ???Let us knowJeanne


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Will find out on Friday what the results are. Thanks for asking. I took about 2.5mg of xanax and 1000mg of ibuprofen for the procedure. Wasn't nearly as bad as the last one. I have a GREAT nurse practitioner that did the procedure and she is absolutely terrific. So glad I found her! I'll let you all know when I get the results. I'm really not worried about it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just an update...everything is A-OK. Just gotta get my HRT straightened out.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh Tiss,That's GREAT news ! I'm so glad it turned out to be nothing serious.Jeanne


----------

